
Many of us carry Neanderthal genes. What is this rogue DNA doing? - hellofunk
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20151116-what-did-the-neanderthals-do-for-us
======
bediger4000
This sounds like an interesting article, and indeed, the article has a lot of
fun factoids. But unfortunately, it's just another he said/she said "objective
journalism" article, in the sense that whatever one scientist says, another
disputes.

I realize that's the way of science, but really, you should title the article
to reflect its main thrust, eh?

------
hellofunk
Interesting points:

>What's more, the amount of Neanderthal DNA in Eurasians ranges from 1-4%.
That means the fragments I carry may not be the same ones that you carry.

>Researchers discovered that 20% of the Neanderthal genome can be found in
humans today. No one has all 20%: it is spread across various populations.

